# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Ρήγμα στο Μαρίνα

## Leo

Σύφωνα με την Ναυτεμπορική το πολίο υπέστη ρήγμα από πρόσκρουση στον προβλήτα, στο λιμάνι της Πάτμου. Δεν αναφέρθηκαν τραυματισμοί ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.

----------


## Leo

Αυτή την ώρα το ais δείχνει το πλοίο να κατευθύνεται στον Πειραιά με προβλεπόμενη ώρα άφιξης περίπου στις 13.00.

----------


## Apostolos

20 cm? Ψηλά πράματα... ενα τοσο δα κοληματακι θα κανουν και ειναι οκ!

----------


## Nautikos II

Τελικα εφυγε το Μαρινα απο την Πατμο;

----------


## Leo

Έτσι δεν λέει από πάνω?  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> 20 cm? Ψηλά πράματα... ενα τοσο δα κοληματακι θα κανουν και ειναι οκ!


Εξαρταται πόσο μεγάλο ειναι το χτυπημα....Μπορει να απαιτειται αντικατασταση ελασματων ή και ενισχυτικών... :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο εφτασε στο λιμανι του Περαια στης 17:25 με το μικρο ρηγμα ΄΄μαζεμενο και βαμενο΄΄ και στης 19:25 εφυγε για την Δραπετσωνα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα από την ανακοίνωση για το συμβάν, *από το ΥΕΝ*.




> Μετά από *αποκατάσταση των ζημιών* και προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα, επετράπη ο απόπλους του πλοίου για *συνέχιση του προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου* του στις 06.50 *για ένα μεμονωμένο πλου* προς Πειραιά, όπου *θα απαγορευθεί ο απόπλους του*.


Και πολύ *αφελώς* ερωτώ : Δεδομένου ότι η απόσταση Πάτμος-Πειραιάς σίγουρα δεν είναι ίδια με την απόσταση Περάματος-Παλουκίων  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος για τους επιβάτες και το πλήρωμα για ένα ''μεμονωμένο πλου'' αλλά μετά τον κατάπλου του στον Πειραιά θα υπάρχει και άρα θα ''απαγορευθεί ο απόπλους του'' ??? 

Δεν είναι κάπως αντικρουόμενα αυτά ???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

Ούτε κρυπτόγραμμα να ήταν. Γιώργο μήπως ξέχασες να μας παραθέσεις το εξής υπόμνημα απο το ΥΕΝ: Για να καταλάβετε τι λέμε, παρακαλείστε χρησιμοποιήστε τον κρυπτογραφικό κλειδάριθμο μιας χρήσης της 21/5/2008... :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Μήν βιάζεστε να βγάζετε συμπεράσματα! Αν έχει ένα σχίσιμο στη λαμαρίνα πάχους 20 cm, όσο δηλαδή η μισή οθόνη του υπολογιστή μας, και με ένα επίθεμα, ή με plastic steal κολληθεί προσωρινα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα για τον ασφαλή πλού. Ιδικά που πρύμα είναι στην πρυμναία δεξαμενή ζυγοστάθμισης (After Peak) που αυτό έτσι και αλλιώς είναι συνήθως γεμάτη με σαβούρα. Απλά το σχισιματάκι πρέπει να επισκευαστεί κανονικά...
Εδώ άλλα πλοία πλέουν μόνιμα με τέτοια crack επειδή δέν τα ξέρουμε....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μήν βιάζεστε να βγάζετε συμπεράσματα!...


Aπόστολε νομίζω ότι ούτε εγώ ούτε ο paroskayak ''βγάλαμε'' κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Εγώ παρέθεσα ένα απόσπασμα από την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ για το συμβάν, αυτό σχολίασα και όχι το συμβάν, και ο φίλος paroskayak συμφώνησε μαζί μου.

Δεν βλέπω κάποια απόπειρα εξαγωγής συμπερασμάτων...  :Confused:

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

Εδώ άλλα πλοία πλέουν μόνιμα με τέτοια crack επειδή δέν τα ξέρουμε....[/quote]

KAI OYTE ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ.......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marioskef

> Μήν βιάζεστε να βγάζετε συμπεράσματα! Αν έχει ένα σχίσιμο στη λαμαρίνα πάχους 20 cm


Καλά ντε τι οθόνη έχεις? :Very Happy:

----------

